
Why There Will Be No Data Science Job Titles by 2029 - l9k
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2019/02/04/why-there-will-be-no-data-science-job-titles-by-2029/#38f3eb093a8f
======
fogetti
I guess the same thing will happen that happened to big data.

As it turned out data is not that big after all and small teams with a handful
of people can tame even datalakes and enormous amount of events in realtime by
now.

The point is: only a very specialized set of problems will warrant huge teams
and scientific research.

